# Southern Redfish Classic



## KayakFishingClassicS (Jan 29, 2011)

*Southern Redfish Classic*
*3 Redfish Slam*
Presented by *Diablo Paddlesports*
*October 8 Launch Kayaks 6:30 AM Locations on website*
*CPR Weigh In 2 PM at Riverhouse Reef & Grill Palmetto, Florida*
*Awards Following Weigh In*
*Over $9,000.00 in Sponsor Gear Prizes*
*Online Entry Fee Only $40*
*Register Today at http://www.KayakFishingClassicS.com*

Complete information, launch locations, sponsor pages on ClassicS website


----------

